# Footing rebar bonding



## Jim M

The electrode needs to be installed in the *footer*, not in or under the basement slab.


----------



## Magnettica

Thanks Jim.


----------



## SparkyJ

The ufer is used to supplement the grounding electrode (ground rod). The primary reasons for the grounding electrode is to (1)limit voltage to earth (2)protect against high votage (3)lightning strikes.... and is NOT used to facilitate the operation of O/C devices. The cold water pipe should not be used for grounding, the reason for the the cold water bond IS to facilitate the operation of O/C devices in case of accidental contact with voltage.


----------



## JohnJ0906

SparkyJ said:


> The ufer is used to supplement the grounding electrode (ground rod). The primary reasons for the grounding electrode is to (1)limit voltage to earth (2)protect against high votage (3)lightning strikes.... and is NOT used to facilitate the operation of O/C devices. The cold water pipe should not be used for grounding, the reason for the the cold water bond IS to facilitate the operation of O/C devices in case of accidental contact with voltage.


If you have a ufer, why would you need a ground rod? (Barring POCO requirements)

A ufer is a better electrode than a ground rod.

And the grounding electrode system does little - if anything- for direct lightning strikes - it helps with lighting induced voltage.


----------



## woodchuck2

I must say that i have never seen or heard of a footer or foundation needing to be bonded around here. I have seen it further south of here in the state but not here. I have been told by the inspector that if the home/garage is built on ledge then it is allowed to bond to the concrete by rod, rebar or buried wire during the pour and you can also bond to the ledge by covering the rod with concrete. This is the only time that my inspector has ever mentioned bonding a footing/foundation.


----------



## nap

SparkyJ said:


> The ufer is used to supplement the grounding electrode (ground rod). The primary reasons for the grounding electrode is to (1)limit voltage to earth (2)protect against high votage (3)lightning strikes.... and is NOT used to facilitate the operation of O/C devices. The cold water pipe should not be used for grounding, the reason for the the cold water bond IS to facilitate the operation of O/C devices in case of accidental contact with voltage.


No, the Ufer ground is not used as a supplement to a rod. You don;t even need a ground rod if you have any of the electrodes present listed prior to rods and plates, with the exception of the water pipe.

No, the water bond is not to allow OCPD devices to work. That is what the EGC does.
all of the grounding electrode system is to do the other reasons you mentioned except to facilitate the operation of the OCPD.





> posted by WESC:
> WTF is the point in that?! I'm an electrical engineer that designs power lines for a living, and lives/breathes protect from electricity. Kinda glad I dont' have those "codes" out here. It doesn't even really contact the ground.
> 
> By attaching the rebar to ground, you are letting the rebar get charged when a lightning cloud comes overhead, and the chances of lightning going for that rebar are much much greater. Much better to have it floating in the concrete not touching anything.


the concrete has contact with the goround and more importantly, it retains moisture for many years which facilitates current flow miposed on the rebar.

IF you really are an electrical engineer, this should not be a big learning thing for you. The design has been around for about 60 years and you thinking you want to insulate the rebar from ground show a lack of undertanding of the purpose of ground electrodes.


> rino1494:
> 
> Funny thing is, code doesn't require rebar in footings. What are you supposed to do in this case then ?? Around here, every mason sticks up a piece of bar, but nobody attaches to it, because the inspector doesn't check it.


If there is no rebar in the footer then it does not fit the description required to make it a electrode and does not have to be connected as we are speaking of. Better have the drawings available that show no rebar in it though.


----------

